# DWA Prices by county (2006)



## Fixx

• Allerdale Borough Council £99.55 + vets
• Alnwick District Council £65 + vets
• Amber Valley Borough Council $178 + vet fees
• Arun District Council £131.60 + vets
• Ashfield District Council £729.40 + vets
• Ashford Borough Council £245.00 + vets
• Aylesbury Vale District Council 

Babergh District Council - £150 + vets
• Barking and Dagenham London Borough Council 
• Barnet London Borough Council 
• Barnsley Metropolitan Borough Council £146 + vets
• Barrow in Furness Borough Council 
• Basildon District Council 
• Basingstoke and Deane Borough Council 
• Bassetlaw District Council 
• Bath and North East Somerset Council - The fee is £210 for a new application and £86 for a renewal + vets
• Bedford Borough Council 
• Bedfordshire County Council 
• Berwick-upon-Tweed Borough Council 
• Bexley London Borough Council - 2005 fee £328 + vets
• Birmingham City Council – New licence £172 - renewal £158 + vets
• Blaby District Council - £90 + vets fee
• Blackburn with Darwen Borough Council 
• Blackpool Borough Council £200+ vets
• Blyth Valley Borough Council - £49.50 + vets
• Bolsover District Council 
• Bolton Metropolitan Borough Council 
• Boston Borough Council - £162 + vets
• Bournemouth Borough Council - £120 + vets
• Bracknell Forest Borough Council - £318 + vets
• Bradford Metropolitan District Council 
• Braintree District Council - £340 + vets
• Breckland District Council - £100 + vets
• Brent London Borough Council - £205 + vets
• Brentwood Borough Council £140 + vets
• Bridgnorth District Council - £64 + vets
• Brighton and Hove City Council - £179.10 + vets
• Bristol City Council - £109.74 + vets
• Broadland District Council - £107.60
• Bromley London Borough Council - £364 + vets
• Bromsgrove District Council 
• Broxbourne Borough Council 
• Broxtowe Borough Council 
• Buckinghamshire County Council 
• Burnley Borough Council – £158.35 + vets
• Bury Metropolitan Borough Council - £88.50 + vets 

• Calderdale Metropolitan Borough Council 
• Cambridge City Council £155 (no renewal costs)
• Cambridgeshire County Council 
• Camden London Borough Council 
• Cannock Chase District Council 
• Canterbury City Council 
• Caradon District Council 
• Carlisle City Council - £104 + vets
• Carrick District Council £295 + vets
• Castle Morpeth Borough Council 
• Castle Point Borough Council – Out of date info 2004 £130 + vets
• Charnwood Borough Council - £101 + vets
• Chelmsford Borough Council - £213 + vets
• Cheltenham Borough Council - £1634 + vets
• Cherwell District Council - £165 + vets
• Cheshire County Council £121 + vet fee
• Chester City Council – upto 2 animals £180 to 4 £250 >4 £320
• Chesterfield Borough Council 
• Chester-le-Street District Council - £127 + vets
• Chichester District Council 
• Chiltern District Council 
• Chorley Borough Council - £170 + vat + vets
• Christchurch Borough Council - £326.55 + vets
• Colchester Borough Council - £70 + vets
• Congleton Borough Council 
• Copeland Borough Council 
• Corby Borough Council 
• Cornwall County Council 
• Cotswold District Council - £94 + vets
• Coventry City Council - £173 + vets
• Craven District Council 
• Crawley Borough Council - £73.50 + vets
• Crewe and Nantwich Borough Council 
• Croydon London Borough Council 
• Cumbria County Council 

• Dacorum Borough Council 
• Darlington Borough Council 
• Dartford Borough Council - £74 + vets
• Daventry District Council - £143.35
• Derby City Council 
• Derbyshire County Council 
• Derbyshire Dales District Council - £85 + vets
• Derwentside District Council - £50 + vets
• Devon County Council 
• Doncaster Metropolitan Borough Council 
• Dover District Council - £165 + vets
• Dudley Metropolitan Borough Council 
• Durham City Council 
• Durham County Council 

• Gateshead Metropolitan Borough Council 
• Gedling Borough Council - £143 + vets
• Gloucester City Council 
• Gosport Borough Council 
• Gravesham Borough Council 
• Great Yarmouth Borough Council 
• Greenwich London Borough Council - £280 + vets
• Guildford Borough Council - £216 + vets

• Hackney London Borough Council – Email sent
• Halton Borough Council – 2005 was £50 + vets
• Hambleton District Council – Email sent
• Hammersmith and Fulham London Borough Council - £355 + vets
• Harborough District Council - £65 + vets
• Haringey London Borough Council - £220.50 + vets
• Harlow District Council – Email sent
• Harrogate Borough Council – Unable to get any info website would not load!
• Harrow London Borough Council 
• Hart District Council £215
• Hartlepool Borough Council - £105 + vets
• Hastings Borough Council - £487 + vets £61 renewal
• Havant Borough Council 
• Havering London Borough Council - £165 + vets
• Herefordshire County Council 
• Hertsmere Borough Council £75 + vets
• High Peak Borough Council - £200 + vets
• Hillingdon London Borough Council 
• Hinckley & Bosworth Borough Council 
• Horsham District Council 
• Hounslow London Borough Council £115+vets
• Huntingdonshire District Council - £35 + vets
• Hyndburn Borough Council 

• Ipswich Borough Council 
• Isle of Wight Council - £48 + vets
• Isles of Scilly Council - £200 for application and £26 to issue
• Islington London Borough Council 

• Kennet District Council - Vet Fee + officer at £25 per hr including travelling
• Kensington and Chelsea Royal Borough Council - £145 + vets
• Kent County Council 
• Kerrier District Council - £622 + vets
• Kettering Borough Council - £48 + vets
• King's Lynn and West Norfolk Borough Council - £54 + vets
• Kingston upon Thames, Royal Borough of 
• Kingston-upon-Hull City Council - £58 + £50 vets fee’s
• Kirklees Metropolitan Borough Council - £87 + vets
• Knowsley Metropolitan Borough Council 

• Lambeth London Borough Council - £676 + vets
• Lancaster City Council 
• Leeds City Council 
• Leicester City Council 
• Lewes District Council 
• Lewisham London Borough Council 
• Lichfield District Council 
• Lincoln City Council - £93.70 + vets
• Liverpool City Council £260
• Luton Borough Council - £975 + vets

• Macclesfield Borough Council – £61 + vets 
• Maidstone Borough Council 
• Maldon District Council - £113 new and £82 renewal
• Malvern Hills District Council 87 pounds + vets
• Manchester City Council 
• Mansfield District Council 
• Medway Council £360.55 + vets
• Melton Borough Council 
• Mendip District Council 
• Merton London Borough Council 
• Mid Bedfordshire District Council 
• Mid Devon District Council 
• Mid Suffolk District Council - £240 + vets
• Mid Sussex District Council - £109 + vet fees
• Middlesbrough Borough Council 
• Milton Keynes Borough Council 
• Mole Valley District Council 

• New Forest District Council - £94 + vets
• Newark and Sherwood District Council - £100 + vets
• Newcastle upon Tyne City Council 
• Newcastle-under-Lyme Borough Council 
• Newham London Borough Council 
• North Cornwall District Council 
• North Devon District Council 
• North Dorset District Council - £120 + vets
• North East Derbyshire District Council £106 + vets
• North East Lincolnshire Council 
• North Hertfordshire District Council 
• North Kesteven District Council - £106 + vets
• North Lincolnshire Council - £375 + vets
• North Norfolk District Council - £61 + vets
• North Shropshire District Council - £52 + vets
• North Somerset District Council 
• North Tyneside Metropolitan Borough Council 
• North Warwickshire Borough Council - £288.40 + vets
• North West Leicestershire District Council 
• North Wiltshire District Council - £135 + vets
• Northampton Borough Council £320 + vets
• Norwich City Council 
• Nottingham City Council – initial application £1100 part refundable/£223
• Nuneaton and Bedworth Borough Council

• Pendle Borough Council - £200 + vets
• Penwith District Council - £152.25 + vets
• Peterborough City Council 
• Plymouth City Council - £211 + vets
• Poole Borough Council 
• Portsmouth City Council 
• Preston City Council - £112 + vets
• Purbeck District Council 

• Reading Borough Council 
• Redbridge London Borough Council - £177 + vets
• Redcar and Cleveland Borough Council - £109 + vet fees
• Redditch Borough Council 
• Reigate and Banstead Borough Council - £255 + vets
• Restormel Borough Council 
• Ribble Valley Borough Council - £60 + vets
• Richmond upon Thames London Borough Council - £513 + vets
• Richmondshire District Council 
• Rochdale Metropolitan Borough Council 
• Rochford District Council - £110 + vets
• Rossendale Borough Council 
• Rother District Council 
• Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council 
• Rugby Borough Council – on application
• Runnymede Borough Council 
• Rushcliffe Borough Council - £98 + vets
• Rushmoor Borough Council 
• Rutland County Council - £96.50 + vets
• Ryedale District Council 

Salford City Council - £134 + vets
Salisbury District Council 
Sandwell Metropolitan Borough Council - £50 + vets
Scarborough Borough Council – £281 + vets
Sedgefield Borough Council 
Sedgemoor District Council 
Sefton Metropolitan Borough Council - £47.30 + vets
Selby District Council – Individual assessment
Sevenoaks District Council - £250 + vets
Sheffield City Council - £155 + vets
Shepway District Council - £149 + vets
Shrewsbury and Atcham Borough Council 
Slough Borough Council - £400 + vets
Solihull Metropolitan Borough Council – £225 + vets
South Buckinghamshire District Council - £128.00 + vets +15% admin yearly
South Cambridgeshire District Council 
South Derbyshire District Council £171.60 + vets
South Gloucestershire Council 
South Hams District Council - £140 + vets
South Holland District Council - £119 + vets
South Kesteven District Council – Email sent
South Lakeland District Council - £90 + vets
South Norfolk District Council - £79 + vets
South Northamptonshire District Council - £102 + vets
South Oxfordshire District Council - £212 + vets
South Ribble Borough Council 
South Shropshire District Council - £56 + vets
South Somerset District Council - £95 + vets
South Staffordshire District Council - £170 + vets
South Tyneside Metropolitan Borough Council - £118 + vets
Southampton City Council £137 + vets and £88 for renewal
Southend-on-Sea Borough Council £234 + vet fee's, Renewal is £186.
Southwark London Borough Council - £256 + vets
Spelthorne Borough Council - £359 + vets
St Albans District Council – 04/05 £300 + vets
St Edmundsbury Borough Council - £110 + vets
St Helens Metropolitan Borough Council - £92 + vets
Stafford Borough Council 
Staffordshire Moorlands District Council 
Stevenage Borough Council - £25 + vets
Stockport Metropolitan Borough Council 
Stockton on Tees Borough Council 
Stoke-on-Trent City Council - £118 + vets
Stratford on Avon District Council - £205 + vets
Stroud District Council 
Suffolk Coastal District Council - £170 + vets
Sunderland City Council - £85.84 + vets
Surrey Heath Borough Council 
Sutton London Borough Council £216 + vets
Swale Borough Council 
Swindon Borough Council - £200 + vets

Tameside £103 + vets
Tendridge District Council £172.50
Thurrock £150 (+50% for first time application)
Trowbridge County Council £175 ish plus £50 vet fee

Wakefield - 
Walsall - £179.60 + vet
Waltham Forest, London - £220
Wandsworth - £459
Wansbeck - 
Warrington - £123.60 + vet
Warwick - £286
Watford - £170 + vet
Waveney - £109 + vet
Waverley - 
Wealden - £181 + vet
Wear Valley - £310 + vet
Wellingborough - £230
Welwyn Hatfield - £250 + vet
West Berkshire - £486 + vet
West Devon = £300 + vet
West Dorset - ? (North Dorset is £120 + vet + VAT)
West Dumbartonshire - 
West Lancashire - £132 + vet
West Lindsey - £65.60 + vet
West Lothian - £160.43 new, £72.50 renewal
West Oxfordshire - 
West Somerset - £140 + vet
West Sussex - 
West Wiltshire - £160 + vet new, £131 + vet renewal
Western Isles - 
Westminster City Council 
Weymouth £341.00 1st, £210 renewal
Wigan 
Winchester 
Windsor and Maidenhead 
Wirral - 
Woking - £314
Wolverhampton - 
Worcester 
Worcestershire 
Worthing - £62 + vet
Wrexham 
Wychavon - £215 + vet
Wycombe - £495 new, £309 renewal
Wyre Borough - £355 (£210 for commercially farmed ostrich)
Wyre Forest - £236 new, £157 renewal

Scotland

1. aberdeen city council £139 + cost of a vet inspection
2. aberdeenshire council £34.75 + Vets
3. angus council - 1st App £75.00, Renewal £65.00
4. argyll & bute council 
5. clackmannanshire council 
6. dumfries and galloway - 1st App £225.50 + Vets, Renewal £161 +Vets
7. dundee city council - £75 +Vets
8. east ayrshire council 
9. east dunbartonshire council 
10. east lothian council 
11. east renfrewshire council £150.00 Renewal not mentioned + vets
12. edinburgh city council - £127
13. falkirk council £68 + VAT + vets.
14. fife council Vets Fee + 10%
15. glasgow city council - £75
16. highland council 1st app £153.77, Renewal - £102.41
17. inverclyde council 
18. midlothian council 
19. moray council £51 plus vets fees.
20. north ayrshire council approximately £450 depending on vets fees.
21. north lanarkshire council - No info
22. orkney council 
23. perth & kinross council £23.40 + Vets + EHO Costs
24. renfrewshire council 
25. scottish borders council - £63
26. shetland islands council 
27. south ayrshire council £274.41.
28. south lanarkshire council - £97.23
29. stirling council £200
30. west dunbartonshire council 
31. west lothian council - 1st app £164.50, Renewal £74.70
32. western isles council 

Wales

newport council £2870




This list is not complete (and was robbed from another forum :whistling2 If anyone has any updated information/missing costs) post it here and we'll see if we can get it completed including 2007 prices.


----------



## snakelover

Mine aint there? :S


----------



## Fixx

snakelover said:


> Mine aint there? :S


Well give us a list of all the Welsh Councils then and perhaps others may be able to fill the costs in, either that or get busy with e-mails and compile the list yourself then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## markhill

WooHoo, Hart District Council £215
That Gabby just got a wee bit closer:lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

south wales newport council £2870


----------



## snakelover

rip off?


----------



## lampropeltis

mines pretty low
cheshire county council - £121 + vet

i cant get one as im in a council house theres no way theyd give me a dwa

its hard enough to get them to fix me bloody door


----------



## captaincaveman

Mines not on there but when i applied years back it was about half the price of the borough council and more freely awarded:no1:It kind of helped that the point of contact with the county council was a dwa owner himself:no1::lol2:


----------



## sahunk

i live in llanelli but the better wel names are swansea and cardiff so what do u think it would be over here??


----------



## Pro Mantis

Sahunk I dont tknow how much it is here but there aren't that many rep keepers who keep venomous but I'd ask a reptile shop owner near you, that's what i'm going to do. (not to buy one, just out of interst)


----------



## matto2k

cambridge county is £120 + vets renewed annually btw


----------



## Rainwater

ahh mine isnt on there, i'm going to call them!!


----------



## sami

every single council publishes a full list of all costs for all licences on their website.

Mason


----------



## Rainwater

Hackney - An application fee of £235.00 is payable at the time of application is made.


----------



## Moshpitviper

E.H.O @ Luton tells me the price has risen to £1068 + vets. just an update


----------



## Rainwater

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> E.H.O @ Luton tells me the price has risen to £1068 + vets. just an update


whoa expensive!


----------



## mgs1982uk

lampropeltis said:


> its hard enough to get them to fix me bloody door


 
:lol2::lol2::roll2::roll2::roll2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## slither

I'm trying to find out for mine just out of interest and so it can be added to the list. I can't find it on the damned site though. Any ideas what section it will be in?


----------



## SiUK

slither said:


> I'm trying to find out for mine just out of interest and so it can be added to the list. I can't find it on the damned site though. Any ideas what section it will be in?


to find muine I just typed in "Dangerous wild animal licence south somerset" into google and it came up because I couldnt find it when I searched through the councils site.


----------



## slither

I've just done another google search and still can't find anything. The top result was about bloody caravan sites! I did manage to find a page about fines and penalties if caught without a license but not anything else. I think a phone call will be needed.


----------



## sparky

has anyone found know the price for test valley? i`ve looked on the website but the page doesnt work :bash:


----------



## jamie_coxon

anyone know the price for east riding of yorkshire council. i live on outskirts of hull and was wondering if theres a big price difference


----------



## jamie_coxon

this is sick. i live about 10 minitue walk from the end of hull and guess what £115.00+ vets grrrr


----------



## weelad

Stevenage Borough Council - £25 + vets

yeah! lol shame id be to scared to own one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## slither

I've just got off the phone to a lady at my council, Newcastle under Lyme. She says she gets quite a few calls about licenses, but more for chickens than snakes, scorps etc. She hadn't a clue about the price for a DWA license, in fact at first she said I wouldn't need one. I corrected her and told her there was no way on earth I could keep DWA species without the license. She said she will get back to me. We shall see......


----------



## jamie_coxon

:lol2: she seriously said you dont need one?


----------



## DaveM

Bridgnorth district council-£64+vets...the temptation :lol:


----------



## slither

jamie_coxon said:


> :lol2: she seriously said you dont need one?


Yes, seriously, she said I wouldn't need one. Sadly, I've just got off the phone to a chap who was a bit more in the know. He tells me it's £290 +vets, and £150 annual renewal. Add that to a few grand for a suitable room/equipment and I'm stuffed. Well for a few years anyway. lol


----------



## Daniel

if i were to want to find the price for west sussex (purly out of interest) how would i go about it
dan thanks


----------



## jamie_coxon

i just googled DWA and then my local council. eg DWA east riding of yorkshire


----------



## sparky

for anyone in test valley the fee is £143 + vets fees, Not bad : victory:


----------



## Young Boldric

Bradford council is £137 + £180 vet fees


----------



## Bernie

Ours is a hefty one in York!! £465.05, to be paid every year too! It doesn't specify vet fees but I bet you have those on top. I have no interest in owning venomous but I think York is very expensive.


----------



## Hardwicki

£88.50 and vet bargain. Its odd how some are as little as £75 and some £1000's.: victory:


----------



## welshgaz

jungle-fever said:


> south wales newport council £2870


no DWA ever for me !


----------



## slither

welshgaz said:


> no DWA ever for me !


£2870 is down right rediculous. It should be the same price nationwide, not a free for all for the councils to charge what they like. I thought £290 was on the steep side


----------



## welshgaz

well its just lucky that I don't want DWA really ain't it lol...


----------



## mike mc

manchester is £213+vets,not that im getting one,just thought i would have a nosey


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic

*Dangerous Wild Animals* Dangerous Wild Animals Licence (per annum) (plus veterinary fee) £110.00
for broadland council which covers norwich
hmmm tempting, anyone got any ideas what other costs you would have? (not looked into it before and i'm quite happy with the lot i have, but curious)


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Just been quoted on £140 for application + vet fees.
That's for Dwarf Caiman and Gila Monsters from Southampton City Council!


----------



## DeanThorpe

orry what does plus mean? obviously urd pay a vet fee whenever you took it to the vet...
does it mean anything you spend t the vet you pay extra onto the license too?
or vet fees ar einc inthe price of the licence?
or you pay them the vet fees instead of a vet you use?

sorry if its really stupid.


----------



## Fixx

DeanThorpe said:


> orry what does plus mean? obviously urd pay a vet fee whenever you took it to the vet...
> does it mean anything you spend t the vet you pay extra onto the license too?
> or vet fees ar einc inthe price of the licence?
> or you pay them the vet fees instead of a vet you use?
> 
> sorry if its really stupid.


It means you pay the fee for the Council designated vet (I think, you may be able to specify vet yourself...don't know), who comes to inspect your setup and make sure you are up to speed on what you are applying for the license for on top of the licence application fee.


----------



## DeanThorpe

well that makes sense.
cheers.

I dont know if it is the case but i was told recently that Ipswich wont give a DWA license under any circumstance.
our county council [suffolk] is on the list, id be suprised if the county town ipswich would be unable to have a dwa whereas the other towns etc in it can.

Hopefulyl it is done by county and no exceptions for towns in which case what i was told was wrong.. which is good, will have to check now to be certain.


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic

i was also told i wouldn't get one as i live in semi, in a residential area is this true?


----------



## DeanThorpe

not sure, it might be,
theres gota be certain areas that wont allow ,just like certain dogs are now banned from council estates...in dublin is it?

Guess best thing to do is ring up and ask,..in theory obviously.

Im not wanting to do so till it comes up simply cos I dont trust those politician types and dont really wana have an rspca visit for the sake of making a phone call so until I need to know.. ill live in ignorance as to whether ipswich will allow a private dwa license or not lol.

by the way, is a dwa license that comes with a pet shop license [often ,if you tick the box or whatever] atall differentiated from a private, non pet shop license type?


----------



## SSamm

i really want to find merton, cant find it anywhere!


----------



## glidergirl

Hardwicki said:


> £88.50 and vet bargain. Its odd how some are as little as £75 and some £1000's.: victory:


Telford & Wrekin is £45 + vet! :Na_Na_Na_Na: But unfortunately the vet is stupidly expensive (and not very good!). He charged over £200 for less than 1 hour visit and STILL couldn't come up with any suggestions on improvement!!!


----------



## SiUK

glidergirl said:


> Telford & Wrekin is £45 + vet! :Na_Na_Na_Na: But unfortunately the vet is stupidly expensive (and not very good!). He charged over £200 for less than 1 hour visit and STILL couldn't come up with any suggestions on improvement!!!


maybe it was perfect with no room for improvement. I have been on the phone to the council today, and they are getting the vet to ring me, to tell me what they look for in a room before granting a license, basically I know the general idea, escape proof room sealed floor locked vivs but I want to know of anything more specific, im about to start converting the garage into a room and want to make sure before I start.


----------



## sparkle

LOL

i live in north lanarkshire ... PRICE NO INFO...

i wil be calling them tomorrow hehe


----------



## Xiorell

My area is alot cheaper than I suspected but I'm sure the vet would take an arm. Maybe a testicle to.


----------



## Triangulum

*fife council Vets Fee + 10%

*Whats ment by this? That i Dont Have To Pay Anything Annually? Just A One Of Payment at the beginning of every year when the vet comes out? And then 10% extra from the vet fee? Take it, this is one of the best areas?


----------



## redloop

thats what i was thinkin?

im in glenrothes


----------



## Synergy

*Give You An Idea Of The Licence Categories*










Hopefulyy that will help you abit more


----------



## pythondave82

slither said:


> I'm trying to find out for mine just out of interest and so it can be added to the list. I can't find it on the damned site though. Any ideas what section it will be in?


yours is there mate but its actualy £136


----------



## kaimarion

North Ayrshire Council-£450
They can most certainly suck it!!!


----------



## rogersspider2007

erewash borough council charges £107.00 +vets


----------



## mark elliott

bath and north east somerset is 215 and 88 renewal and there is no vet fee on renewal


----------



## SiUK

mine was £95 vets fees was £75 per hour.


----------



## Issa

oooh pompey is only £173.00. Nice to know....


----------



## Jase Boa

Wolverhampton is £412 for initial, £212 for full license and £140 for random inspections


----------



## JUJU

Sandwell Council was £50 + vet fees, sounds good to me!! Even though I would never consider owning anything off the DWA list lol:whistling2:


----------



## Jase Boa

JUJU said:


> Sandwell Council was £50 + vet fees,


Almost worth moving to Sandwell for :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## SWMorelia

The price for Newport Borough Council you posted is wrong.
I have just been to see them and asked.
The actual price is £338 + vet
If you phone them they will tell you £2700+, if you go in person they give the real price...
MIKE


----------



## carrolltrust

*Carroll Foundation Trust Rushmoor Borough Council*

*BREAKING NEWS*​ *CARROLL FOUNDATION TRUST ORGANISED CRIMINAL CONSPIRACY AND CORRUPTION CASE*​ ​ *HSBC - Sir John Bond / Queen's Bankers / COUTTS BANK / BAE SYSTEMS - SLAUGHTER & MAY / G James S Hall L Wylde - SALANS / L Rosenblatt A Gaines M Alexander* ​ *>>> TAG AVIATION <<<*​ *Farnborough* *Airport*
*- Primary Criminal Suspects / International Criminal Syndicate -*​ *R Bray & Co / GOODMAN DERRICK I Montrose / HASLERS / DLA PIPER - R Lane - Smith N Pike - LG*​ 
​ *-- The United Kingdom's Enron Case --*​ 
*The Carroll Foundation Trust Criminal Case - Britain's Longest Running Largest Organised Criminal Conspiracy and Corruption Case - $ One Billion Dollars ( $ 1.000.000.000 ) Embezzlement of Funds Criminal Liquidation of Assets on a World Wide basis.* *GJH Carroll primary victim subject of personal protection security following violent attacks with the use of firearms other weapons.*

*Full and Complete Criminal Evidence in LOCKDOWN at Britain’s Scotland Yard - Sir Paul Stephenson Commissioner Metropolitan Police New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI - within a major Cross-Border International Criminal Conspiracy and Corruption Case.*

*Notice:* Kingston Smith / E Robinson / Trust Auditors / GJH Carroll Trust - *Carroll House* - Westminster London SW1 - Break - Ins / Theft Burglarys - Forged / Falsified Lease / Sale Profiles - LOCKDOWN - New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI Washington Field Office USA

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*Notice:* Kingston Smith / E Robinson / Trust Auditors - Manches - 'The Criminal Syndicate Solicitors' - LOCKDOWN - Scotland Yard - Sir Paul Stephenson Commissioner Metropolitan Police New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI - USA

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*Notice:* Salans / 'The Criminal Syndicate Solicitors' - Croydon Power House / Urban Finance Corp. - Embezzlement Fraud Case - LOCKDOWN - Scotland Yard - Sir Paul Stephenson Commissioner Metropolitan Police New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI - USA

*Notice:* Grant Thornton / Scott Barnes - 'The Criminal Syndicate Receivers' - Galleria - Croydon Power House / Gill Rose Fennemores Grant Thornton - Carroll / Yorkshire Property Holdings
Embezzlement Fraud Case - LOCKDOWN - Scotland Yard - Sir Paul Stephenson Commissioner Metropolitan Police New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI - USA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*Notice:* Norton Rose / GJH Carroll Trust Solicitors - LOCKDOWN - Russian Invesment Corp. - Russian Federation - LOCKDOWN - FSB / Kremlin Moscow Russian Federation

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*Notice:* Carlton Baker Clarke - 'The Criminal Syndicate Accountants'- LOCKDOWN - Russian Federation - LOCKDOWN - FSB / Kremlin Moscow Russian Federation

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*Notice:* Loeb & Loeb / GJH Carroll Trust Solicitors / Carroll Hughes Estate Interests - USA - LOCKDOWN - Scotland Yard - Sir Paul Stephenson Commissioner Metropolitan Police New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI - USA

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*Notice:* Faegre Benson / 'The Criminal Syndicate Solicitors' - LOCKDOWN - MOD Farnborough - Carroll Joint Ventures Corp. / Strategic Research Development Corp. - Carroll Aircraft Corp. - Carroll Hughes Estate Interests - USA - LOCKDOWN - Scotland Yard - Sir Paul Stephenson Commissioner Metropolitan Police New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI - USA

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*Notice:* Edwards Duthie / GJH Carroll Solicitors - The London Residence - Eaton Square Belgravia London SW1 - Break - Ins / Theft Burglarys - Forged / Falsified Lease Profiles - LOCKDOWN -Vizards Wyeth / Boodle Hatfield / The Kent & Essex Police / New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI Washington Field Office USA


 *!! URGENT ATTENTION !!*​ ---------------------------Rushmoor Borough Council----------------------------


​ 
Carroll Foundation Trust - Blog / SRA Fraud Case http://www.carrollfoundationtrust.blogspot.com
CNN / Sky / BBC interview / Global News Services / The Global Website http://www.carrollfoundationtrust.org


----------



## paulrimmer69

mines £47.30 hehe, sum r even cheaper tho!


----------



## Jb1432

lampropeltis said:


> mines pretty low
> cheshire county council - £121 + vet
> 
> i cant get one as im in a council house theres no way theyd give me a dwa
> 
> its hard enough to get them to fix me bloody door


Buy your own house then? :lol2:


----------



## pentagram6

Canterbury is not listed, it's 225 pounds + vets and 95 a year for renewal.

Colchester's really cheap. Maybe I should go back there...


----------



## Chriseybear

erm?..




carrolltrust said:


> *BREAKING NEWS*
> 
> 
> *CARROLL FOUNDATION TRUST ORGANISED CRIMINAL CONSPIRACY AND CORRUPTION CASE*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HSBC - Sir John Bond / Queen's Bankers / COUTTS BANK / BAE SYSTEMS - SLAUGHTER & MAY / G James S Hall L Wylde - SALANS / L Rosenblatt A Gaines M Alexander*
> 
> 
> *>>> TAG AVIATION <<<*
> 
> 
> *Farnborough* *Airport*
> 
> *- Primary Criminal Suspects / International Criminal Syndicate -*
> 
> *R Bray & Co / GOODMAN DERRICK I Montrose / HASLERS / DLA PIPER - R Lane - Smith N Pike - LG*​
> 
> 
> 
> *-- The United Kingdom's Enron Case --*​
> 
> *The Carroll Foundation Trust Criminal Case - Britain's Longest Running Largest Organised Criminal Conspiracy and Corruption Case - $ One Billion Dollars ( $ 1.000.000.000 ) Embezzlement of Funds Criminal Liquidation of Assets on a World Wide basis.* *GJH Carroll primary victim subject of personal protection security following violent attacks with the use of firearms other weapons.*
> 
> *Full and Complete Criminal Evidence in LOCKDOWN at Britain’s Scotland Yard - Sir Paul Stephenson Commissioner Metropolitan Police New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI - within a major Cross-Border International Criminal Conspiracy and Corruption Case.*
> 
> *Notice:* Kingston Smith / E Robinson / Trust Auditors / GJH Carroll Trust - *Carroll House* - Westminster London SW1 - Break - Ins / Theft Burglarys - Forged / Falsified Lease / Sale Profiles - LOCKDOWN - New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI Washington Field Office USA
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> *Notice:* Kingston Smith / E Robinson / Trust Auditors - Manches - 'The Criminal Syndicate Solicitors' - LOCKDOWN - Scotland Yard - Sir Paul Stephenson Commissioner Metropolitan Police New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI - USA
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> *Notice:* Salans / 'The Criminal Syndicate Solicitors' - Croydon Power House / Urban Finance Corp. - Embezzlement Fraud Case - LOCKDOWN - Scotland Yard - Sir Paul Stephenson Commissioner Metropolitan Police New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI - USA
> 
> *Notice:* Grant Thornton / Scott Barnes - 'The Criminal Syndicate Receivers' - Galleria - Croydon Power House / Gill Rose Fennemores Grant Thornton - Carroll / Yorkshire Property Holdings
> Embezzlement Fraud Case - LOCKDOWN - Scotland Yard - Sir Paul Stephenson Commissioner Metropolitan Police New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI - USA
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
> *Notice:* Norton Rose / GJH Carroll Trust Solicitors - LOCKDOWN - Russian Invesment Corp. - Russian Federation - LOCKDOWN - FSB / Kremlin Moscow Russian Federation
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> *Notice:* Carlton Baker Clarke - 'The Criminal Syndicate Accountants'- LOCKDOWN - Russian Federation - LOCKDOWN - FSB / Kremlin Moscow Russian Federation
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> *Notice:* Loeb & Loeb / GJH Carroll Trust Solicitors / Carroll Hughes Estate Interests - USA - LOCKDOWN - Scotland Yard - Sir Paul Stephenson Commissioner Metropolitan Police New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI - USA
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> *Notice:* Faegre Benson / 'The Criminal Syndicate Solicitors' - LOCKDOWN - MOD Farnborough - Carroll Joint Ventures Corp. / Strategic Research Development Corp. - Carroll Aircraft Corp. - Carroll Hughes Estate Interests - USA - LOCKDOWN - Scotland Yard - Sir Paul Stephenson Commissioner Metropolitan Police New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI - USA
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> *Notice:* Edwards Duthie / GJH Carroll Solicitors - The London Residence - Eaton Square Belgravia London SW1 - Break - Ins / Theft Burglarys - Forged / Falsified Lease Profiles - LOCKDOWN -Vizards Wyeth / Boodle Hatfield / The Kent & Essex Police / New Scotland Yard London UK - US State Department - FBI Washington Field Office USA
> 
> 
> 
> *!! URGENT ATTENTION !!*​
> 
> 
> ---------------------------Rushmoor Borough Council----------------------------​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll Foundation Trust - Blog / SRA Fraud Case http://www.carrollfoundationtrust.blogspot.com
> CNN / Sky / BBC interview / Global News Services / The Global Website http://www.carrollfoundationtrust.org


----------



## Oliver Dodds

What an excellent thread, thankyou OP


----------



## dannylatics

Oldham,. Bury and Rochdale Council are all about 85 pound plus vet bills


----------



## exoticsandtropics

What the hell is that random post????????


----------



## maffy

*Redditch Borough Council*

Please add in Redditch Borough Council at £144.96 annually plus initial vet inspection costs.

Perhaps it may be useful for the originator of the list to update the post? We would all be very grateful. Of course it only takes one call to your local Council to find out.


----------



## Rexc

Yay Colchester only £70


----------



## chondro13

mike mc said:


> manchester is £213+vets,not that im getting one,just thought i would have a nosey



hmm i might move to oldham... :lol2:

Seriously though whats with this postcode lottery?!?!

So you live in wales therefore need to spend over £2000 to be considered equal to someone in the East of England who only has to spend about £40..? 

Riddiculous! I understand its a necessity and i agree with having DWA restrictions but it SERIOUSLY needs improving.

This should be a sticky i think : victory:


----------



## SiUK

last I heard its changing in March anyway, so this thread will be null then.


----------



## josh_j_mcg

£75 for me lol


----------



## slippery42

SiUK said:


> last I heard its changing in March anyway, so this thread will be null then.


It has been talked about but my council tell me that have heard nothing from Government on this proposed change.

So time will tell!


----------



## Tedlin

Yes! cheapest there at only £35, that's a bloody bargain.

Unfortunatly I don't intend to still be living in Huntingdonshire by the time I have deemed myself to have the correct amount of experience.


----------



## slippery42

Tedlin said:


> Yes! cheapest there at only £35, that's a bloody bargain.
> 
> Unfortunatly I don't intend to still be living in Huntingdonshire by the time I have deemed myself to have the correct amount of experience.


But Councils can still charge what ever they want for the Vet inspection!


----------



## slippery42

SiUK said:


> last I heard its changing in March anyway, so this thread will be null then.


its not happening this year!


----------



## Al Hyde

I'm in Ash Vale which is covered by Guildford council . £245 per year :banghead: add that to my yearly insurance £500 every bl***y August!:2wallbang:


----------



## Lucifus

SiUK said:


> last I heard its changing in March anyway, so this thread will be null then.


Do we have any idea whats changing?


----------



## Q-Tip

Just to let you guys know the price for a DWA in north somerset is £186 for the application, and then £170 for the inspection and the renewel.


----------



## slippery42

Lucifus said:


> Do we have any idea whats changing?


My council say its not changing this year!


----------



## joeyboy

just to let people know, as the first post has no price for it. this is the cost of Broxtowe council as I've just emailed them today about it.

It is £122 for the licence, £125 from end of April.

The fee for the vet inspection varies depending how long his visit is, but most of the time the cost is £80-90.

I'm going to ask if any insurance is needed and if the vet inspection is an annual necessity, then also information on how adding more DWA animals works.


----------



## slippery42

joeyboy said:


> The fee for the vet inspection varies depending how long his visit is, but most of the time the cost is £80-90.


That is by far the cheapest vet inspection I've heard of!


----------



## joeyboy

slippery42 said:


> That is by far the cheapest vet inspection I've heard of!


I know! I commented on the fair price and other councils I know mess people about, her response was:

We have always taken the view that we do not want to penalise people for keeping unusual animals and that we want to know about them so we can ensure they are being kept safely and in good conditions. The cost and processing off DWA licences is currently being reviewed nationally.


----------



## leecb0

Al Hyde said:


> I'm in Ash Vale which is covered by Guildford council . £245 per year :banghead: add that to my yearly insurance £500 every bl***y August!:2wallbang:


 £500 per year for insurence thats a bit steep Al or do you have a lot of Sp i just done mine £268 for upto 25


----------



## leecb0

slippery42 said:


> That is by far the cheapest vet inspection I've heard of!


 Mine was only 69 quid for the inspection...........but it was £200 for the report total £269


----------



## Azemiops

slippery42 said:


> That is by far the cheapest vet inspection I've heard of!


Graeme, i had the invoice through last week for my vet inspection, £40.38p, on top of my £90 licence fee


----------



## slippery42

joeyboy said:


> I know! I commented on the fair price and other councils I know mess people about, her response was:
> 
> We have always taken the view that we do not want to penalise people for keeping unusual animals and that we want to know about them so we can ensure they are being kept safely and in good conditions. The cost and processing off DWA licences is currently being reviewed nationally.


Thats a fair comment but they have no control over how much the vet charges, so if the vet charges 1/2 a day then you get billed that amount.


----------



## joeyboy

slippery42 said:


> Thats a fair comment but they have no control over how much the vet charges, so if the vet charges 1/2 a day then you get billed that amount.


yeah but sounds as if they've issued a few, hence her saying it can change but in her experience it's been £80-90. I guess it depends what you want to keep. If you want DWA snakes and a croc, well there's more to evaluate. If it's just scorpions its more a case of "put it's enclosure in another enclosure, both with locks on, species name on enclosure and a WARNING sign on enclosures.


----------



## afalbusa

Southlakeland council is know £205 + vet


----------



## fannieannie09

Denbighshire in wales in 100 plus vet costs.


----------



## Al Hyde

leecb0 said:


> £500 per year for insurence thats a bit steep Al or do you have a lot of Sp i just done mine £268 for upto 25


Hi Lee,

£500 total, licence fee and insurance together .

My insurance has now gone down too

Cheers mate,
Al


----------



## olivine

For information, Lancaster City Council charges £680 plus vet fees, with £200 plus vet fees for renewels.


----------



## matt1993

im tempted to move to stevenage now lol


----------



## IndigoFire

Anyone interested - Carmarthenshire Wales is £200 excl. vets fees. I saw someone asked about Llanelli ages ago.


----------



## weelad

matt1993 said:


> im tempted to move to stevenage now lol


:lol2: my advise would be dont :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Kehhlyr

Blackburn with Darwen Borough Council

Is £118.25p + vets costs.
That is the 2010 price.


----------



## iajo

I dont keep dwa but do work in licensing department. 


Powys cc

£220 + vet(£90 per hour)


----------



## snakeboy101

Well its nice to know I live in a council that has higher prices. Oh lucky me.


----------



## ian14

My council charge £500 per year just for the licence.


----------



## DaveM

ah, Worthing councils is only £62 not including vet fee, hmmmm


----------



## bbeefy

im after my dwa but dunno how to apply im in kingston upon hull and it is my price range i only want to keep a small caimen croc and maybe a copper head


----------



## tel's viv's

did anyone ever get the harlow council price for dwa?

thanks


----------



## jack clutter

well chuffed after seeing the tamside charges, but how much do the vet charges vary?


----------



## tel's viv's

jack clutter said:


> well chuffed after seeing the tamside charges, but how much do the vet charges vary?


gutted no harlow charges please someone i emailed but no reply lol


----------



## Guest

tel's viv's said:


> gutted no harlow charges please someone i emailed but no reply lol


Its best to email your LA on charges but the vets bills are normally the killer not to mention the cost of building a room with all the safety protocols needed, I have been quoted over 5k for the enclosure for a Dwarf Caiman.


----------



## tel's viv's

Jaggers said:


> Its best to email your LA on charges but the vets bills are normally the killer not to mention the cost of building a room with all the safety protocols needed, I have been quoted over 5k for the enclosure for a Dwarf Caiman.


really who building that wat you having done?


----------



## Guest

A full garage conversion not building it or anything


----------



## tel's viv's

Jaggers said:


> A full garage conversion not building it or anything


thats a lot of money, i would build that myself what specifations do you need to have a croc?

only just started looking into it.

thanks


----------



## Guest

Its like changing a garage in to another room but needs more insulation etc, but then you have to budget in for things like water heaters what is powerful enough to do a small swimming pool, the lights plus the water filteration etc it all adds up


----------



## SiUK

I have held a license in two different areas, first area South Somerset, licence was £90, vets fees £200. Now my license in South Wales the license was about £140 but its for 2 years, and the vet was £120.

I have converted two garages and for the inner room to be built I spent about £2k on each.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

if i call the council up would they tell me what i need to do to pass inspection


----------



## SiUK

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> if i call the council up would they tell me what i need to do to pass inspection


from my personal experience no. If a council hasnt issued one before they are generally clueless, if they have they generally have pretty set ideas on how they want it to work.

Even then alot of it is up to the vet on the day.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

so is there a basic set of standards i should be setting


----------



## richt

Aberdeen £184 plus vet fee


----------



## Spuddy

bbeefy said:


> im after my dwa but dunno how to apply im in kingston upon hull and it is my price range i only want to keep a small caimen croc and maybe a copper head


 
You need to ring Council mate, or go into the Council office in town. And enquire there then move onto applying.


----------



## tel's viv's

Fixx said:


> • Allerdale Borough Council £99.55 + vets
> • Alnwick District Council £65 + vets
> • Amber Valley Borough Council $178 + vet fees
> • Arun District Council £131.60 + vets
> • Ashfield District Council £729.40 + vets
> • Ashford Borough Council £245.00 + vets
> • Aylesbury Vale District Council
> 
> Babergh District Council - £150 + vets
> • Barking and Dagenham London Borough Council
> • Barnet London Borough Council
> • Barnsley Metropolitan Borough Council £146 + vets
> • Barrow in Furness Borough Council
> • Basildon District Council
> • Basingstoke and Deane Borough Council
> • Bassetlaw District Council
> • Bath and North East Somerset Council - The fee is £210 for a new application and £86 for a renewal + vets
> • Bedford Borough Council
> • Bedfordshire County Council
> • Berwick-upon-Tweed Borough Council
> • Bexley London Borough Council - 2005 fee £328 + vets
> • Birmingham City Council – New licence £172 - renewal £158 + vets
> • Blaby District Council - £90 + vets fee
> • Blackburn with Darwen Borough Council
> • Blackpool Borough Council £200+ vets
> • Blyth Valley Borough Council - £49.50 + vets
> • Bolsover District Council
> • Bolton Metropolitan Borough Council
> • Boston Borough Council - £162 + vets
> • Bournemouth Borough Council - £120 + vets
> • Bracknell Forest Borough Council - £318 + vets
> • Bradford Metropolitan District Council
> • Braintree District Council - £340 + vets
> • Breckland District Council - £100 + vets
> • Brent London Borough Council - £205 + vets
> • Brentwood Borough Council £140 + vets
> • Bridgnorth District Council - £64 + vets
> • Brighton and Hove City Council - £179.10 + vets
> • Bristol City Council - £109.74 + vets
> • Broadland District Council - £107.60
> • Bromley London Borough Council - £364 + vets
> • Bromsgrove District Council
> • Broxbourne Borough Council
> • Broxtowe Borough Council
> • Buckinghamshire County Council
> • Burnley Borough Council – £158.35 + vets
> • Bury Metropolitan Borough Council - £88.50 + vets
> 
> • Calderdale Metropolitan Borough Council
> • Cambridge City Council £155 (no renewal costs)
> • Cambridgeshire County Council
> • Camden London Borough Council
> • Cannock Chase District Council
> • Canterbury City Council
> • Caradon District Council
> • Carlisle City Council - £104 + vets
> • Carrick District Council £295 + vets
> • Castle Morpeth Borough Council
> • Castle Point Borough Council – Out of date info 2004 £130 + vets
> • Charnwood Borough Council - £101 + vets
> • Chelmsford Borough Council - £213 + vets
> • Cheltenham Borough Council - £1634 + vets
> • Cherwell District Council - £165 + vets
> • Cheshire County Council £121 + vet fee
> • Chester City Council – upto 2 animals £180 to 4 £250 >4 £320
> • Chesterfield Borough Council
> • Chester-le-Street District Council - £127 + vets
> • Chichester District Council
> • Chiltern District Council
> • Chorley Borough Council - £170 + vat + vets
> • Christchurch Borough Council - £326.55 + vets
> • Colchester Borough Council - £70 + vets
> • Congleton Borough Council
> • Copeland Borough Council
> • Corby Borough Council
> • Cornwall County Council
> • Cotswold District Council - £94 + vets
> • Coventry City Council - £173 + vets
> • Craven District Council
> • Crawley Borough Council - £73.50 + vets
> • Crewe and Nantwich Borough Council
> • Croydon London Borough Council
> • Cumbria County Council
> 
> • Dacorum Borough Council
> • Darlington Borough Council
> • Dartford Borough Council - £74 + vets
> • Daventry District Council - £143.35
> • Derby City Council
> • Derbyshire County Council
> • Derbyshire Dales District Council - £85 + vets
> • Derwentside District Council - £50 + vets
> • Devon County Council
> • Doncaster Metropolitan Borough Council
> • Dover District Council - £165 + vets
> • Dudley Metropolitan Borough Council
> • Durham City Council
> • Durham County Council
> 
> • Gateshead Metropolitan Borough Council
> • Gedling Borough Council - £143 + vets
> • Gloucester City Council
> • Gosport Borough Council
> • Gravesham Borough Council
> • Great Yarmouth Borough Council
> • Greenwich London Borough Council - £280 + vets
> • Guildford Borough Council - £216 + vets
> 
> • Hackney London Borough Council – Email sent
> • Halton Borough Council – 2005 was £50 + vets
> • Hambleton District Council – Email sent
> • Hammersmith and Fulham London Borough Council - £355 + vets
> • Harborough District Council - £65 + vets
> • Haringey London Borough Council - £220.50 + vets
> • Harrogate Borough Council – Unable to get any info website would not load!
> • Harrow London Borough Council
> • Hart District Council £215
> • Hartlepool Borough Council - £105 + vets
> • Hastings Borough Council - £487 + vets £61 renewal
> • Havant Borough Council
> • Havering London Borough Council - £165 + vets
> • Herefordshire County Council
> • Hertsmere Borough Council £75 + vets
> • High Peak Borough Council - £200 + vets
> • Hillingdon London Borough Council
> • Hinckley & Bosworth Borough Council
> • Horsham District Council
> • Hounslow London Borough Council £115+vets
> • Huntingdonshire District Council - £35 + vets
> • Hyndburn Borough Council
> 
> • Ipswich Borough Council
> • Isle of Wight Council - £48 + vets
> • Isles of Scilly Council - £200 for application and £26 to issue
> • Islington London Borough Council
> 
> • Kennet District Council - Vet Fee + officer at £25 per hr including travelling
> • Kensington and Chelsea Royal Borough Council - £145 + vets
> • Kent County Council
> • Kerrier District Council - £622 + vets
> • Kettering Borough Council - £48 + vets
> • King's Lynn and West Norfolk Borough Council - £54 + vets
> • Kingston upon Thames, Royal Borough of
> • Kingston-upon-Hull City Council - £58 + £50 vets fee’s
> • Kirklees Metropolitan Borough Council - £87 + vets
> • Knowsley Metropolitan Borough Council
> 
> • Lambeth London Borough Council - £676 + vets
> • Lancaster City Council
> • Leeds City Council
> • Leicester City Council
> • Lewes District Council
> • Lewisham London Borough Council
> • Lichfield District Council
> • Lincoln City Council - £93.70 + vets
> • Liverpool City Council £260
> • Luton Borough Council - £975 + vets
> 
> • Macclesfield Borough Council – £61 + vets
> • Maidstone Borough Council
> • Maldon District Council - £113 new and £82 renewal
> • Malvern Hills District Council 87 pounds + vets
> • Manchester City Council
> • Mansfield District Council
> • Medway Council £360.55 + vets
> • Melton Borough Council
> • Mendip District Council
> • Merton London Borough Council
> • Mid Bedfordshire District Council
> • Mid Devon District Council
> • Mid Suffolk District Council - £240 + vets
> • Mid Sussex District Council - £109 + vet fees
> • Middlesbrough Borough Council
> • Milton Keynes Borough Council
> • Mole Valley District Council
> 
> • New Forest District Council - £94 + vets
> • Newark and Sherwood District Council - £100 + vets
> • Newcastle upon Tyne City Council
> • Newcastle-under-Lyme Borough Council
> • Newham London Borough Council
> • North Cornwall District Council
> • North Devon District Council
> • North Dorset District Council - £120 + vets
> • North East Derbyshire District Council £106 + vets
> • North East Lincolnshire Council
> • North Hertfordshire District Council
> • North Kesteven District Council - £106 + vets
> • North Lincolnshire Council - £375 + vets
> • North Norfolk District Council - £61 + vets
> • North Shropshire District Council - £52 + vets
> • North Somerset District Council
> • North Tyneside Metropolitan Borough Council
> • North Warwickshire Borough Council - £288.40 + vets
> • North West Leicestershire District Council
> • North Wiltshire District Council - £135 + vets
> • Northampton Borough Council £320 + vets
> • Norwich City Council
> • Nottingham City Council – initial application £1100 part refundable/£223
> • Nuneaton and Bedworth Borough Council
> 
> • Pendle Borough Council - £200 + vets
> • Penwith District Council - £152.25 + vets
> • Peterborough City Council
> • Plymouth City Council - £211 + vets
> • Poole Borough Council
> • Portsmouth City Council
> • Preston City Council - £112 + vets
> • Purbeck District Council
> 
> • Reading Borough Council
> • Redbridge London Borough Council - £177 + vets
> • Redcar and Cleveland Borough Council - £109 + vet fees
> • Redditch Borough Council
> • Reigate and Banstead Borough Council - £255 + vets
> • Restormel Borough Council
> • Ribble Valley Borough Council - £60 + vets
> • Richmond upon Thames London Borough Council - £513 + vets
> • Richmondshire District Council
> • Rochdale Metropolitan Borough Council
> • Rochford District Council - £110 + vets
> • Rossendale Borough Council
> • Rother District Council
> • Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council
> • Rugby Borough Council – on application
> • Runnymede Borough Council
> • Rushcliffe Borough Council - £98 + vets
> • Rushmoor Borough Council
> • Rutland County Council - £96.50 + vets
> • Ryedale District Council
> 
> Salford City Council - £134 + vets
> Salisbury District Council
> Sandwell Metropolitan Borough Council - £50 + vets
> Scarborough Borough Council – £281 + vets
> Sedgefield Borough Council
> Sedgemoor District Council
> Sefton Metropolitan Borough Council - £47.30 + vets
> Selby District Council – Individual assessment
> Sevenoaks District Council - £250 + vets
> Sheffield City Council - £155 + vets
> Shepway District Council - £149 + vets
> Shrewsbury and Atcham Borough Council
> Slough Borough Council - £400 + vets
> Solihull Metropolitan Borough Council – £225 + vets
> South Buckinghamshire District Council - £128.00 + vets +15% admin yearly
> South Cambridgeshire District Council
> South Derbyshire District Council £171.60 + vets
> South Gloucestershire Council
> South Hams District Council - £140 + vets
> South Holland District Council - £119 + vets
> South Kesteven District Council – Email sent
> South Lakeland District Council - £90 + vets
> South Norfolk District Council - £79 + vets
> South Northamptonshire District Council - £102 + vets
> South Oxfordshire District Council - £212 + vets
> South Ribble Borough Council
> South Shropshire District Council - £56 + vets
> South Somerset District Council - £95 + vets
> South Staffordshire District Council - £170 + vets
> South Tyneside Metropolitan Borough Council - £118 + vets
> Southampton City Council £137 + vets and £88 for renewal
> Southend-on-Sea Borough Council £234 + vet fee's, Renewal is £186.
> Southwark London Borough Council - £256 + vets
> Spelthorne Borough Council - £359 + vets
> St Albans District Council – 04/05 £300 + vets
> St Edmundsbury Borough Council - £110 + vets
> St Helens Metropolitan Borough Council - £92 + vets
> Stafford Borough Council
> Staffordshire Moorlands District Council
> Stevenage Borough Council - £25 + vets
> Stockport Metropolitan Borough Council
> Stockton on Tees Borough Council
> Stoke-on-Trent City Council - £118 + vets
> Stratford on Avon District Council - £205 + vets
> Stroud District Council
> Suffolk Coastal District Council - £170 + vets
> Sunderland City Council - £85.84 + vets
> Surrey Heath Borough Council
> Sutton London Borough Council £216 + vets
> Swale Borough Council
> Swindon Borough Council - £200 + vets
> 
> Tameside £103 + vets
> Tendridge District Council £172.50
> Thurrock £150 (+50% for first time application)
> Trowbridge County Council £175 ish plus £50 vet fee
> 
> Wakefield -
> Walsall - £179.60 + vet
> Waltham Forest, London - £220
> Wandsworth - £459
> Wansbeck -
> Warrington - £123.60 + vet
> Warwick - £286
> Watford - £170 + vet
> Waveney - £109 + vet
> Waverley -
> Wealden - £181 + vet
> Wear Valley - £310 + vet
> Wellingborough - £230
> Welwyn Hatfield - £250 + vet
> West Berkshire - £486 + vet
> West Devon = £300 + vet
> West Dorset - ? (North Dorset is £120 + vet + VAT)
> West Dumbartonshire -
> West Lancashire - £132 + vet
> West Lindsey - £65.60 + vet
> West Lothian - £160.43 new, £72.50 renewal
> West Oxfordshire -
> West Somerset - £140 + vet
> West Sussex -
> West Wiltshire - £160 + vet new, £131 + vet renewal
> Western Isles -
> Westminster City Council
> Weymouth £341.00 1st, £210 renewal
> Wigan
> Winchester
> Windsor and Maidenhead
> Wirral -
> Woking - £314
> Wolverhampton -
> Worcester
> Worcestershire
> Worthing - £62 + vet
> Wrexham
> Wychavon - £215 + vet
> Wycombe - £495 new, £309 renewal
> Wyre Borough - £355 (£210 for commercially farmed ostrich)
> Wyre Forest - £236 new, £157 renewal
> 
> Scotland
> 
> 1. aberdeen city council £139 + cost of a vet inspection
> 2. aberdeenshire council £34.75 + Vets
> 3. angus council - 1st App £75.00, Renewal £65.00
> 4. argyll & bute council
> 5. clackmannanshire council
> 6. dumfries and galloway - 1st App £225.50 + Vets, Renewal £161 +Vets
> 7. dundee city council - £75 +Vets
> 8. east ayrshire council
> 9. east dunbartonshire council
> 10. east lothian council
> 11. east renfrewshire council £150.00 Renewal not mentioned + vets
> 12. edinburgh city council - £127
> 13. falkirk council £68 + VAT + vets.
> 14. fife council Vets Fee + 10%
> 15. glasgow city council - £75
> 16. highland council 1st app £153.77, Renewal - £102.41
> 17. inverclyde council
> 18. midlothian council
> 19. moray council £51 plus vets fees.
> 20. north ayrshire council approximately £450 depending on vets fees.
> 21. north lanarkshire council - No info
> 22. orkney council
> 23. perth & kinross council £23.40 + Vets + EHO Costs
> 24. renfrewshire council
> 25. scottish borders council - £63
> 26. shetland islands council
> 27. south ayrshire council £274.41.
> 28. south lanarkshire council - £97.23
> 29. stirling council £200
> 30. west dunbartonshire council
> 31. west lothian council - 1st app £164.50, Renewal £74.70
> 32. western isles council
> 
> Wales
> 
> newport council £2870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This list is not complete (and was robbed from another forum :whistling2 If anyone has any updated information/missing costs) post it here and we'll see if we can get it completed including 2007 prices.


 
• Harlow District Council – £115 plus vet fees


----------



## SiUK

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> so is there a basic set of standards i should be setting


there are certain things that you probably should consider, check out the sticky on the top of the DWA forum


----------



## KWIBEZEE

*DWAL update*

Really think this post is in need of an update - the original prices are for 2006. It would be good if as many of us can submit information - the prices you have actually paid in 2010 or are expected to pay for 2011. Perhaps the mods can modify the original or set up an ongoing poll so that info can be compiled and added please. Thanks.
( I have written to my council and am awaiting confirmation etc - will post as soon as I recieve the said.).


----------



## Georginie

*dwa*

pembrokeshire is £137 + vets


----------



## Muze

Warrington 2010/2011 prices £136.00 + Vets


----------



## Tedster

Anyone know how much for Cornwall UK please ??


----------



## Theturtleboy1

*Dwa*

How huch is Worcestershire ?:2thumb:


----------



## nsn89

Theturtleboy1 said:


> How huch is Worcestershire ?:2thumb:


It should be on your councils website, if not just give them a call and they will tell you. This thread is a few years old - prices may have changed in your county since then.


----------



## PeterUK

nsn89 said:


> This thread is a few years old - prices *may* have changed in your county since then.



Out of curiosity I searched my local authority's (Bexley) charges for DWA

*OLD*
Bexley London Borough Council - 2005 fee *£328* + vets fee

*NEW *
Bexley London Borough Council - 2012 fee *£697* + vets fee (new application)
Renewal - *£406 *+ vets fees



I also checked on the neighbouring authority's (Dartford) charges.

*OLD*
Dartford Borough Council - *£74 *+ vets fees

*NEW*
Dartford Borough Council - *£370* + vets fees (new application)
Renewal *£235* + vets fees


----------



## connor 1213

PeterUK said:


> Out of curiosity I searched my local authority's (Bexley) charges for DWA
> 
> *OLD*
> Bexley London Borough Council - 2005 fee *£328* + vets fee
> 
> *NEW *
> Bexley London Borough Council - 2012 fee *£697* + vets fee (new application)
> Renewal - *£406 *+ vets fees
> 
> 
> 
> I also checked on the neighbouring authority's (Dartford) charges.
> 
> *OLD*
> Dartford Borough Council - *£74 *+ vets fees
> 
> *NEW*
> Dartford Borough Council - *£370* + vets fees (new application)
> Renewal *£235* + vets fees


Bloody hell they bumped the prices right up...


----------



## Chris Newman

Such price rises are I would suggest unlawful. Local Authorities can only recover cost incurred in issuing a licence, profiteering or high cost to deter applications are illegal. Local Authorities are legally bound if challenged to account for the costs of a licence, so if people are entitled to make the LA account for the charges and they have to comply!


----------



## popitgoes

Stoke on Trent = £166 (i am not sure if that is with vet fees though)


----------



## craig1985

Finally found the thread I was looking for lol, Chesterfield = £50 + £200 Inspection Fee


----------



## pippin9050

does anyone know how much it is for stroud disrict council?
thanks


----------



## chrissypiv

Sunny north Devon is £69 plus vet fees, which after speaking to one today, they won't be charging a lot as it will be the first 'residential' inspection they would have done! 

Bargain! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## mitsi

anyone know what it is in worcester i cant find out anywhere


----------



## gmccurdie

Looking for a friend and Preston Council update:

"The fee is presently set at £130, this fee will rise in April 2012."

(I know its August 2012 they have not changed the web page)


----------



## gmccurdie

mitsi said:


> anyone know what it is in worcester i cant find out anywhere


Licensing Application Forms


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

gmccurdie said:


> Looking for a friend and Preston Council update:
> 
> "The fee is presently set at £130, this fee will rise in April 2012."
> 
> (I know its August 2012 they have not changed the web page)


I guess that perhaps they issue so few/have so few enquiries, that no one has asked since then.


----------



## gmccurdie

Stephen P said:


> I guess that perhaps they issue so few/have so few enquiries, that no one has asked since then.


There was also a contact number so my friend can call to find out.

List is from 2006 so most have probably changed.
Expanding on what the OP said in one of his replies.

Search the words "_your local council_ Council Animal Licence" and you will find your councils Dangerous Wild Animal Licence application process. Failing that a phone call to the council office.

If someone can't find it; then I would guess researching the animal they intend to apply for a licence for is probably beyond them and they should forget the idea.:whistling2:


----------



## AaronandSteph

Don't know if this has already been added to the list yet, but thought i would put it in just in case.

Basildon District Council £400 + £200 vet fee Initial registration for license then £400 for a 2 year period. (Correct as of 2012)

Hope this helps


----------



## Anton90

Found out today that Harlow district council is £130 + Vet fees was interested I dont plan getting any DWA species quite yet :lol2:


----------



## gmccurdie

Renfrewshire Council £66.85, doesn't mention paying for any vets visit or the visit by an "officer of the council".

They produce a nice application form and a Guideline pdf.

Renfrewshire Community Website - Dangerous Wild Animals Licence

However they also declare that there are no DWAL's in Renfrewshire.

Does anyone know if this is in fact true?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Basingstoke and Deane:

£375 including vets fees.


----------



## Allykat713

Luton

£320.00 + Vets fees-


----------



## Guest

Sorry I've not had chance to scroll through this but when calling about a DWA/PSL (in my case a PSL), is it as simple as phoning the council and asking for the right department? I imagine its not often somebody phones up and asks for a dangerous wild animal license...


----------



## gmccurdie

FrozenReptile said:


> Sorry I've not had chance to scroll through this but when calling about a DWA/PSL (in my case a PSL), is it as simple as phoning the council and asking for the right department? I imagine its not often somebody phones up and asks for a dangerous wild animal license...


Pet Shop Licence | High Peak Borough Council

Regulatory Services, High Peak Borough Council, Town Hall, Buxton, Derbyshire, SK17 6EL
Phone 0845 129 77 77 Fax 01298 27639 Minicom 0845 129 48 76
E-mail [email protected] Website High Peak Borough Council | Working for our community​Mobile Text No 078 000 2262


----------



## Deanna

calderdale council: £99.00


----------



## CreepyCrawler

Wiltshire Council - £127 Initial license fee + £90 renewal + Vets fees


----------



## Tim Hallam

interesting that some LA's have a renewel price when point of fact there is no such thing as a renewel it is always considered a re-application. another example of how the LA's don't truely understand the Act or how to administer it.


----------



## rearfang

975 quid in Luton robbing gits I need to move


----------



## pankthesnake

Sandwell £50 + vets fees


----------



## Allykat713

rearfang said:


> 975 quid in Luton robbing gits I need to move


 
No Luton is 395 + vet fees.


----------



## mdc10

lancaster £680 per year then £200 renewal plus vet fees.


----------



## ian14

mdc10 said:


> lancaster £680 per year then £200 renewal plus vet fees.


The DWAL now lasts for 2 years, and has done since October 2007, so Lancaster are a bit out of date if they are charging per year.


----------



## mdc10

ian14 said:


> The DWAL now lasts for 2 years, and has done since October 2007, so Lancaster are a bit out of date if they are charging per year.



Yeh they said they havent had an application for a dwal for years, they didnt seem very knowledgeable.


----------



## Dz75

I was quoted 40 pounds + vets fee for a DWAL in East Cambs - Ely the year before last.. I dont know if that is the current price or not..


----------



## braderz1

Guys any idea what the charge is for wolverhampton?


----------



## braderz1

now I know,Wolverhampton is £460 aplication fee then £235 to issue plus vets fee.oh and £160 for a random inspection.:devil:


----------



## joeyboy

I'm actually doing a bit of an investigation into this myself so In time I'll hopefully be able to post a good few more councils and prices as of this year.

Just as one that stands out as very odd to me...

I've contacted Nottingham City council and after having to ask for clarification It appears that the costs are..

£244 a year for the licence AND a fee of £1167 for veterinary costs, yes you read that right. Some MAY be refundable but the amount MAY also be even higher.

Out of the councils I've contacted so far NONE have had any sort of veterinary fee like that, it sounds insane. I'd actually understand more if the licence was £1167 and the vet fee was £244, but nope. I'm still unsure if this vet fee they're peddling is also an annual payment or is just for the initial application.

Also they discuss planning permission, something no other council has mentioned to me. Finally "more processes and checks may be required but since we have no licence holders, I cannot provide you with any more information."

so what...they have no more information to give? They have no plan? Sounds to me if someone actually applied they'd be making up the rules as they went along, in my view their price is to discourage potential licence holders.


----------



## Outlaw

Has anyone tried updating this list since it was first posted?

Price for my council is a bargain... 




Fixx said:


> • Allerdale Borough Council £99.55 + vets
> • Alnwick District Council £65 + vets
> • Amber Valley Borough Council $178 + vet fees
> • Arun District Council £131.60 + vets
> • Ashfield District Council £729.40 + vets
> • Ashford Borough Council £245.00 + vets
> • Aylesbury Vale District Council
> 
> Babergh District Council - £150 + vets
> • Barking and Dagenham London Borough Council
> • Barnet London Borough Council
> • Barnsley Metropolitan Borough Council £146 + vets
> • Barrow in Furness Borough Council
> • Basildon District Council
> • Basingstoke and Deane Borough Council
> • Bassetlaw District Council
> • Bath and North East Somerset Council - The fee is £210 for a new application and £86 for a renewal + vets
> • Bedford Borough Council
> • Bedfordshire County Council
> • Berwick-upon-Tweed Borough Council
> • Bexley London Borough Council - 2005 fee £328 + vets
> • Birmingham City Council – New licence £172 - renewal £158 + vets
> • Blaby District Council - £90 + vets fee
> • Blackburn with Darwen Borough Council
> • Blackpool Borough Council £200+ vets
> • Blyth Valley Borough Council - £49.50 + vets
> • Bolsover District Council
> • Bolton Metropolitan Borough Council
> • Boston Borough Council - £162 + vets
> • Bournemouth Borough Council - £120 + vets
> • Bracknell Forest Borough Council - £318 + vets
> • Bradford Metropolitan District Council
> • Braintree District Council - £340 + vets
> • Breckland District Council - £100 + vets
> • Brent London Borough Council - £205 + vets
> • Brentwood Borough Council £140 + vets
> • Bridgnorth District Council - £64 + vets
> • Brighton and Hove City Council - £179.10 + vets
> • Bristol City Council - £109.74 + vets
> • Broadland District Council - £107.60
> • Bromley London Borough Council - £364 + vets
> • Bromsgrove District Council
> • Broxbourne Borough Council
> • Broxtowe Borough Council
> • Buckinghamshire County Council
> • Burnley Borough Council – £158.35 + vets
> • Bury Metropolitan Borough Council - £88.50 + vets
> 
> • Calderdale Metropolitan Borough Council
> • Cambridge City Council £155 (no renewal costs)
> • Cambridgeshire County Council
> • Camden London Borough Council
> • Cannock Chase District Council
> • Canterbury City Council
> • Caradon District Council
> • Carlisle City Council - £104 + vets
> • Carrick District Council £295 + vets
> • Castle Morpeth Borough Council
> • Castle Point Borough Council – Out of date info 2004 £130 + vets
> • Charnwood Borough Council - £101 + vets
> • Chelmsford Borough Council - £213 + vets
> • Cheltenham Borough Council - £1634 + vets
> • Cherwell District Council - £165 + vets
> • Cheshire County Council £121 + vet fee
> • Chester City Council – upto 2 animals £180 to 4 £250 >4 £320
> • Chesterfield Borough Council
> • Chester-le-Street District Council - £127 + vets
> • Chichester District Council
> • Chiltern District Council
> • Chorley Borough Council - £170 + vat + vets
> • Christchurch Borough Council - £326.55 + vets
> • Colchester Borough Council - £70 + vets
> • Congleton Borough Council
> • Copeland Borough Council
> • Corby Borough Council
> • Cornwall County Council
> • Cotswold District Council - £94 + vets
> • Coventry City Council - £173 + vets
> • Craven District Council
> • Crawley Borough Council - £73.50 + vets
> • Crewe and Nantwich Borough Council
> • Croydon London Borough Council
> • Cumbria County Council
> 
> • Dacorum Borough Council
> • Darlington Borough Council
> • Dartford Borough Council - £74 + vets
> • Daventry District Council - £143.35
> • Derby City Council
> • Derbyshire County Council
> • Derbyshire Dales District Council - £85 + vets
> • Derwentside District Council - £50 + vets
> • Devon County Council
> • Doncaster Metropolitan Borough Council
> • Dover District Council - £165 + vets
> • Dudley Metropolitan Borough Council
> • Durham City Council
> • Durham County Council
> 
> • Gateshead Metropolitan Borough Council
> • Gedling Borough Council - £143 + vets
> • Gloucester City Council
> • Gosport Borough Council
> • Gravesham Borough Council
> • Great Yarmouth Borough Council
> • Greenwich London Borough Council - £280 + vets
> • Guildford Borough Council - £216 + vets
> 
> • Hackney London Borough Council – Email sent
> • Halton Borough Council – 2005 was £50 + vets
> • Hambleton District Council – Email sent
> • Hammersmith and Fulham London Borough Council - £355 + vets
> • Harborough District Council - £65 + vets
> • Haringey London Borough Council - £220.50 + vets
> • Harlow District Council – Email sent
> • Harrogate Borough Council – Unable to get any info website would not load!
> • Harrow London Borough Council
> • Hart District Council £215
> • Hartlepool Borough Council - £105 + vets
> • Hastings Borough Council - £487 + vets £61 renewal
> • Havant Borough Council
> • Havering London Borough Council - £165 + vets
> • Herefordshire County Council
> • Hertsmere Borough Council £75 + vets
> • High Peak Borough Council - £200 + vets
> • Hillingdon London Borough Council
> • Hinckley & Bosworth Borough Council
> • Horsham District Council
> • Hounslow London Borough Council £115+vets
> • Huntingdonshire District Council - £35 + vets
> • Hyndburn Borough Council
> 
> • Ipswich Borough Council
> • Isle of Wight Council - £48 + vets
> • Isles of Scilly Council - £200 for application and £26 to issue
> • Islington London Borough Council
> 
> • Kennet District Council - Vet Fee + officer at £25 per hr including travelling
> • Kensington and Chelsea Royal Borough Council - £145 + vets
> • Kent County Council
> • Kerrier District Council - £622 + vets
> • Kettering Borough Council - £48 + vets
> • King's Lynn and West Norfolk Borough Council - £54 + vets
> • Kingston upon Thames, Royal Borough of
> • Kingston-upon-Hull City Council - £58 + £50 vets fee’s
> • Kirklees Metropolitan Borough Council - £87 + vets
> • Knowsley Metropolitan Borough Council
> 
> • Lambeth London Borough Council - £676 + vets
> • Lancaster City Council
> • Leeds City Council
> • Leicester City Council
> • Lewes District Council
> • Lewisham London Borough Council
> • Lichfield District Council
> • Lincoln City Council - £93.70 + vets
> • Liverpool City Council £260
> • Luton Borough Council - £975 + vets
> 
> • Macclesfield Borough Council – £61 + vets
> • Maidstone Borough Council
> • Maldon District Council - £113 new and £82 renewal
> • Malvern Hills District Council 87 pounds + vets
> • Manchester City Council
> • Mansfield District Council
> • Medway Council £360.55 + vets
> • Melton Borough Council
> • Mendip District Council
> • Merton London Borough Council
> • Mid Bedfordshire District Council
> • Mid Devon District Council
> • Mid Suffolk District Council - £240 + vets
> • Mid Sussex District Council - £109 + vet fees
> • Middlesbrough Borough Council
> • Milton Keynes Borough Council
> • Mole Valley District Council
> 
> • New Forest District Council - £94 + vets
> • Newark and Sherwood District Council - £100 + vets
> • Newcastle upon Tyne City Council
> • Newcastle-under-Lyme Borough Council
> • Newham London Borough Council
> • North Cornwall District Council
> • North Devon District Council
> • North Dorset District Council - £120 + vets
> • North East Derbyshire District Council £106 + vets
> • North East Lincolnshire Council
> • North Hertfordshire District Council
> • North Kesteven District Council - £106 + vets
> • North Lincolnshire Council - £375 + vets
> • North Norfolk District Council - £61 + vets
> • North Shropshire District Council - £52 + vets
> • North Somerset District Council
> • North Tyneside Metropolitan Borough Council
> • North Warwickshire Borough Council - £288.40 + vets
> • North West Leicestershire District Council
> • North Wiltshire District Council - £135 + vets
> • Northampton Borough Council £320 + vets
> • Norwich City Council
> • Nottingham City Council – initial application £1100 part refundable/£223
> • Nuneaton and Bedworth Borough Council
> 
> • Pendle Borough Council - £200 + vets
> • Penwith District Council - £152.25 + vets
> • Peterborough City Council
> • Plymouth City Council - £211 + vets
> • Poole Borough Council
> • Portsmouth City Council
> • Preston City Council - £112 + vets
> • Purbeck District Council
> 
> • Reading Borough Council
> • Redbridge London Borough Council - £177 + vets
> • Redcar and Cleveland Borough Council - £109 + vet fees
> • Redditch Borough Council
> • Reigate and Banstead Borough Council - £255 + vets
> • Restormel Borough Council
> • Ribble Valley Borough Council - £60 + vets
> • Richmond upon Thames London Borough Council - £513 + vets
> • Richmondshire District Council
> • Rochdale Metropolitan Borough Council
> • Rochford District Council - £110 + vets
> • Rossendale Borough Council
> • Rother District Council
> • Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council
> • Rugby Borough Council – on application
> • Runnymede Borough Council
> • Rushcliffe Borough Council - £98 + vets
> • Rushmoor Borough Council
> • Rutland County Council - £96.50 + vets
> • Ryedale District Council
> 
> Salford City Council - £134 + vets
> Salisbury District Council
> Sandwell Metropolitan Borough Council - £50 + vets
> Scarborough Borough Council – £281 + vets
> Sedgefield Borough Council
> Sedgemoor District Council
> Sefton Metropolitan Borough Council - £47.30 + vets
> Selby District Council – Individual assessment
> Sevenoaks District Council - £250 + vets
> Sheffield City Council - £155 + vets
> Shepway District Council - £149 + vets
> Shrewsbury and Atcham Borough Council
> Slough Borough Council - £400 + vets
> Solihull Metropolitan Borough Council – £225 + vets
> South Buckinghamshire District Council - £128.00 + vets +15% admin yearly
> South Cambridgeshire District Council
> South Derbyshire District Council £171.60 + vets
> South Gloucestershire Council
> South Hams District Council - £140 + vets
> South Holland District Council - £119 + vets
> South Kesteven District Council – Email sent
> South Lakeland District Council - £90 + vets
> South Norfolk District Council - £79 + vets
> South Northamptonshire District Council - £102 + vets
> South Oxfordshire District Council - £212 + vets
> South Ribble Borough Council
> South Shropshire District Council - £56 + vets
> South Somerset District Council - £95 + vets
> South Staffordshire District Council - £170 + vets
> South Tyneside Metropolitan Borough Council - £118 + vets
> Southampton City Council £137 + vets and £88 for renewal
> Southend-on-Sea Borough Council £234 + vet fee's, Renewal is £186.
> Southwark London Borough Council - £256 + vets
> Spelthorne Borough Council - £359 + vets
> St Albans District Council – 04/05 £300 + vets
> St Edmundsbury Borough Council - £110 + vets
> St Helens Metropolitan Borough Council - £92 + vets
> Stafford Borough Council
> Staffordshire Moorlands District Council
> Stevenage Borough Council - £25 + vets
> Stockport Metropolitan Borough Council
> Stockton on Tees Borough Council
> Stoke-on-Trent City Council - £118 + vets
> Stratford on Avon District Council - £205 + vets
> Stroud District Council
> Suffolk Coastal District Council - £170 + vets
> Sunderland City Council - £85.84 + vets
> Surrey Heath Borough Council
> Sutton London Borough Council £216 + vets
> Swale Borough Council
> Swindon Borough Council - £200 + vets
> 
> Tameside £103 + vets
> Tendridge District Council £172.50
> Thurrock £150 (+50% for first time application)
> Trowbridge County Council £175 ish plus £50 vet fee
> 
> Wakefield -
> Walsall - £179.60 + vet
> Waltham Forest, London - £220
> Wandsworth - £459
> Wansbeck -
> Warrington - £123.60 + vet
> Warwick - £286
> Watford - £170 + vet
> Waveney - £109 + vet
> Waverley -
> Wealden - £181 + vet
> Wear Valley - £310 + vet
> Wellingborough - £230
> Welwyn Hatfield - £250 + vet
> West Berkshire - £486 + vet
> West Devon = £300 + vet
> West Dorset - ? (North Dorset is £120 + vet + VAT)
> West Dumbartonshire -
> West Lancashire - £132 + vet
> West Lindsey - £65.60 + vet
> West Lothian - £160.43 new, £72.50 renewal
> West Oxfordshire -
> West Somerset - £140 + vet
> West Sussex -
> West Wiltshire - £160 + vet new, £131 + vet renewal
> Western Isles -
> Westminster City Council
> Weymouth £341.00 1st, £210 renewal
> Wigan
> Winchester
> Windsor and Maidenhead
> Wirral -
> Woking - £314
> Wolverhampton -
> Worcester
> Worcestershire
> Worthing - £62 + vet
> Wrexham
> Wychavon - £215 + vet
> Wycombe - £495 new, £309 renewal
> Wyre Borough - £355 (£210 for commercially farmed ostrich)
> Wyre Forest - £236 new, £157 renewal
> 
> Scotland
> 
> 1. aberdeen city council £139 + cost of a vet inspection
> 2. aberdeenshire council £34.75 + Vets
> 3. angus council - 1st App £75.00, Renewal £65.00
> 4. argyll & bute council
> 5. clackmannanshire council
> 6. dumfries and galloway - 1st App £225.50 + Vets, Renewal £161 +Vets
> 7. dundee city council - £75 +Vets
> 8. east ayrshire council
> 9. east dunbartonshire council
> 10. east lothian council
> 11. east renfrewshire council £150.00 Renewal not mentioned + vets
> 12. edinburgh city council - £127
> 13. falkirk council £68 + VAT + vets.
> 14. fife council Vets Fee + 10%
> 15. glasgow city council - £75
> 16. highland council 1st app £153.77, Renewal - £102.41
> 17. inverclyde council
> 18. midlothian council
> 19. moray council £51 plus vets fees.
> 20. north ayrshire council approximately £450 depending on vets fees.
> 21. north lanarkshire council - No info
> 22. orkney council
> 23. perth & kinross council £23.40 + Vets + EHO Costs
> 24. renfrewshire council
> 25. scottish borders council - £63
> 26. shetland islands council
> 27. south ayrshire council £274.41.
> 28. south lanarkshire council - £97.23
> 29. stirling council £200
> 30. west dunbartonshire council
> 31. west lothian council - 1st app £164.50, Renewal £74.70
> 32. western isles council
> 
> Wales
> 
> newport council £2870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This list is not complete (and was robbed from another forum :whistling2 If anyone has any updated information/missing costs) post it here and we'll see if we can get it completed including 2007 prices.


----------



## robsgotballs1967

surrey heath borough concil


----------



## robsgotballs1967

surrey heath borough council :whip::whip:
*Dangerous Wild Animals*

Initial Cost Renewal Cost Single animal £1994 £997


----------



## rogersspider2007

derby city council £465
Broxtowe borough council £140


----------

